# CMP - Compumedics Limited



## bebrave (10 January 2006)

Hello,

Long time watcher first time poster...

I was wondering if any one had any info on Compumedics. I remember Huntley's rating them a spec buy because the they big potential at around 20 cents. They have been punished of late and look interesting. I have recently heard some positive whispers and wonder if it is worth a dash?

Cheers

Rick


----------



## Porper (10 January 2006)

*Re: CMP - Compumedics*



			
				bebrave said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Long time watcher first time poster...
> 
> ...




I think you have answered your own question there bebrave,Huntley's rec at 0.20, price now 0.11 and getting smashed.

I would post a chart but my software can't do such a prolonged downtrend  :silly:


----------



## bebrave (10 January 2006)

*Re: CMP - Compumedics*

Thanks for the reply Porper. I assume your reply decoded means to avoid? Fair enough - I might just have a little dabble and see how it goes

Cheers

Rick


----------



## ob1kenobi (10 January 2006)

*Re: CMP - Compumedics*

For a stock that Huntley's had pegged at $0-20, it's looking as though it's wanting to test the $0-10 barrier? The continued downward trend and the constant selling, suggesting that investors are perhaps trying to get out of the stock whilst they can, would cause me concern. Personally, I'd be looking elsewhere to spend my money. Let the buyer beware!


----------



## bebrave (10 January 2006)

*Re: CMP - Compumedics*

Thanks Obewan,

Your analysis is very useful - I might just put it on a watching brief. The fundamentals of the business they are in look sound but maybe the management (who look to be medicos) arent up to it..?

Again - thanks for your help

Regards

Rick


----------



## ob1kenobi (10 January 2006)

*Re: CMP - Compumedics*

Not a problem. It never hurts to have companies that might come good later in a watch list. Your other point is also good. Just because the people running it are medicos, doesn't mean they have business skills. It means they have skills in other areas. Good luck!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 February 2006)

*Re: CMP - Compumedics*



Hi folks,

CMP ..... off its lows now and shooting for
a 50% retracement of last downleg, on
03082006, at 29 cents ..... ???

happy days

 yogi


----------



## Ghost_Rider (1 March 2006)

Hi Rick

I feel your pain. Have been holding CMP for a year and have seen it punished.

Have no new information on the stock but am also interested in anyone who has a view on whether its looking like good value now.

GR


----------



## bebrave (1 March 2006)

Hi Ghostrider,

I did wade in a few months ago and it hasnt been a pretty ride thats for sure. The constant selling is concerning and the silence from the company suggests that the interim report aint going to be pretty.

The sad thing is there is 60,000 of them on offer at 9.5 cents at the moment and the masochist in me says snap them up - the fundamentals still look good to me...

but what would I know!

Cheers

Rick


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 April 2006)

Hi folks,

CMP ..... looking for lift off the
recent lows, around 05-07042006  ..... ???

Chart for CMP since 2000, says it all:

Click here for zoomed out CMP chart .....  

Note critical pivot level at 25 cents,
since July 2002 ..... 

happy trading 

  yogi



=====


----------



## vida (12 January 2007)

Well I took Buffet's advice when he suggested never sell, if you think a company is worth investing in, just keep buying when the share price falls. I did so with CMP, bought at .70cents then 25 cents, then .08 cents, then .079 cents then .06 cents.. .. and bigger parcels each time  And now am rewarded with share price zooming to .20 cents but now at .18 still good.
yay...value of CMP holding is in healthy profit now but still holding )) yah!



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> CMP ..... looking for lift off the
> recent lows, around 05-07042006  ..... ???
> ...


----------



## Sprinter79 (24 May 2007)

Interesting ann today. Not really sure how it might relate to their shareprice in the long run, but anything to do with sleep disorders in a time with increasing obesity is a good thing. The link between obesity and sleep disorders is very strong, and the link between carrying a few extra kilos and sleep disorders is strengthening.

The EC being added to the Manufacturing Hall of Fame has gotta be a good thing for the company


----------



## bebrave (6 July 2007)

a couple of positive announcements and not bad volumes - steadily creeping up.

Looks ok

I hold - DYOR

bebrave


----------



## $20shoes (23 June 2008)

Long time since we've seen a post on CMP!! Sounds like they are really turning it around...

Compumedics Limited Business Update
Melbourne Australia, Monday, 23 June, 2008

Leading Australia-based medical diagnostics devices company, Compumedics Limited

Dear Shareholders

I would like to take this opportunity to provide you with a business update following the update provided on 10 April 2008 .

Compumedics is moving into an exciting period of development as the market for sleep products develops worldwide.

As you know, Compumedics is a top-tier company that manufactures in Australia and sells world-wide sleep-diagnostics devices with a superb reputation and branding
position. It has done this successfully over more than 20 years.

Almost 5,000 beds are equipped with Compumedics sleep-diagnostic systems globally, including the larger
prestigious sleep laboratory centres of clinical and research excellence.

Developments are occurring in markets in which Compumedics’ core sleep-diagnostics business operates and in the sleep-treatment market, which the Company announced in
June 2007 that it was about to enter.

A key development has occurred in the USA where approval has been given for reimbursement for Home Sleep Testing studies. In March 2008, approval was given for
reimbursement to commence for studies undertaken with devices in Classes III and IV.

Compumedics sells sleep-diagnostics devices in these classes. The available market in the USA may be as much as US$500 million per annum and Compumedics should gain
a share of this new market in the new financial year.

Another key development is the impending release of Compumedics’ NEUVO ® longterm EEG (electroencephalograph) monitoring system. This product will enter an
established neurology market that generates sales of about of US$1 billion per annum.

Compumedics is moving forward with its entry to the sleep-treatment market and the imminent release of the first order of its new SomniLink ® SPAP ® device.

The current sleep-treatment market is dominated by a duopoly of big players, each with about US$600 million in sales annually, which comprises about 80% of the market.
Compumedics expects to win a large share of the US$300 million sales of sleeptreatment devices that is generated from the 5,000 beds with Compumedics' diagnostics
equipment.

This will take Compumedics from its current approximately $40 million diagnostics revenue-base, and its most recent six-month record profit of $1.6 million and
positive cash flow, to a much higher level of sales and profitability.

The Company is looking to realise its intrinsic value for its shareholders. As a first step, I will be helping to increase liquidity in the Company’s shares by selling down a portion of my shareholding to extinguish personal debt. In addition, the Company is looking to raise capital and will consider merger and acquisition opportunities in order to exploit the current heightened interest in the sleep-treatment sector.

the additional funding will primarily accelerate Compumedics’ current growth trajectory, by expanding sales and distribution forces in key markets, particularly the USA.

Accordingly, the Company will continue to meet with investment bankers, corporate advisers, and communications
specialists generally to identify the appropriate strategy to maximise shareholder value.

We believe the current strong interest in the medical devices sector indicates that Compumedics is undervalued significantly compared to companies in its sector.

Characteristically, high quality medical-device companies like Compumedics are valued at 30 to 40 times their earnings and recently companies in the sleep sub-sector have
been valued at up to 50 times earnings. Evidence of the interest in the sector was the March 2008 purchase of Respironics, Inc, by Royal Philips Electronics for a price that was a multiple of approximately five times Respironics’ 2007 sales.

The Company is committed to realise the intrinsic value of its current business as well as its significant intellectual property portfolio, brand name, and market presence for its shareholders.

I look forward to updating you on further developments in these initiatives as they
progress.

David Burton
Chairman


----------



## vida (23 June 2008)

I've been patiently holding CMP for years now buying relatively high to start with then buying on lows confidently not selling but buying more. My average buy SP for CMP is now .10c so already its good to me after being under water a while back. Current SP a great bargain still & I look forward to company expanding and reaching a non-bargain SP :  that would be wonderful in a few years or less hopefully


----------



## vida (30 June 2008)

Wow the latest media report(s) on Compumedics is fantastic news. I think finally this company is going to soar in profits and SP, as it did once before. It is currently on track in Italy to overtake RMD as preferred supplier on certain products and the director David Burton has more progress in mind..


----------



## $20shoes (30 June 2008)

vida said:


> Wow the latest media report(s) on Compumedics is fantastic news. I think finally this company is going to soar in profits and SP, as it did once before. It is currently on track in Italy to overtake RMD as preferred supplier on certain products and the director David Burton has more progress in mind..




Yes Vida. They have more than turned CMP around...and it really presents some good opportunity to increase shareholder value now. 

Lots of talk of significant market share, and increasing the intrinsic value of CMP by whatever means is of benefit to its stakeholders.


----------



## vida (22 January 2009)

$20shoes said:


> Yes Vida. They have more than turned CMP around...and it really presents some good opportunity to increase shareholder value now.
> 
> Lots of talk of significant market share, and increasing the intrinsic value of CMP by whatever means is of benefit to its stakeholders.




Hey, CMP the business is doing good but the SP is on skidrow 

Its the recession and SPs are frozen in more than one stock - we just have to wait till it warms up a bit and the market waters start moving again


----------



## pj2105 (13 August 2009)

Representative was on Business News today on Foxtel.  Again trying to hype up the future, which seems to have been happening for a few years going by the posts before mine.  Share price between .10 and .20 seems on average.
Try to not be caught up in the current hype.  It's a share for the longer term.
Still it's well capitalised and not much debt which has worked to it's advantage during the GFC.

No dividends being paid out, so better returns elsewhere.
So, for those who want to capitalised, try to get it cheap and be prepared to sit on them for a while.


----------



## VSntchr (26 June 2017)

After hearing some interest in FIG, I started thinking about small caps which have been of interest lately.
CMP is another which has had a rocket underneath it. Notice of winning a new contract (that they were already shortlisted for) has doubled the share price in short order. 

Some of these hype stocks behaving this way has me contemplating that perhaps the out-of-favour small cap sector has now had most of the rug-pulled out from underneath it as we approach EOFY? Or perhaps the insto selling has just filled its FY17 quota and selling will resume next month? Either way, it's early days and many stocks are still in the doldrums.


----------



## greggles (31 May 2018)

Compumedics has signed a major strategic partnership deal with China-based Health 100 to commercialise the Somfit product and technology platform in China. 

According to the announcement, Health 100 will purchase 1 million Somfit devices over two years after the Somfit device achieves China Food and Drug Administration (CFDA) approval. Compumedics anticipates that the Health 100 purchase agreement will generate at least A$133m (US$100m) in revenue over the first two years.

CMP has gapped up this morning and is currently trading at 68.5c, up 67.07% from yesterday's close of 41c. On the surface this appears to be great news for Compumedics. I haven't been following the development of their Somfit technology, so I assume that the CFDA approval is pretty much a given. If so, it's very good news for holders.


----------

